# how much does it cost to race



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

I would like to enter in a yb race I think the menbership is about 50 dollars and 2 dollars per bird to enter per race besides training what do you think the cost will be to get started I would need a clock and what ever else. Could some one give me an idea? Thanks.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> I would like to enter in a yb race I think the menbership is about 50 dollars and 2 dollars per bird to enter per race besides training what do you think the cost will be to get started I would need a clock and what ever else. Could some one give me an idea? Thanks.


Well, it's like anything else. Pigeon racing can be as expensive as you want it to be. Our club has about a $70 membership fee and then it is about $150-$200 to race for the season. That is fairly cheap considering the cost of shipping the birds.

As far as clocks go, if you go with a used manual clock, you can get those for about $50, maybe even free if a club member has one lying around. The electronic clocks go for about $1000 or more new but again you could get a used one for around $500 or so. These, by the way, are well worth the money in my opinion.

Throw into the mix your cost for training such as gas and the like. Some guys train every day and go out to the first station (usually 100 miles or so). Some guys only train three or four times per week and only go out 25 miles or so. It just depends on the flyer.

Make your racing fit your budget and lifestyle, not the other way around and you will be much happier. Flyers have been successful with daily training and some don't train at all. You have to find what works for you.

Dan


----------

